# Low grunting- what does that mean from a disabled pigeon?



## atti (Nov 8, 2009)

I posted about Reva before and got accused of not caring for her correctly, so I'd better explain from the getgo. She was already a month old, the owner said it was a broken leg, the avian vet agreed, they were wrong and her legs and rump are twisted. She lost her wing feathers last fall and now she beats her feet against her wings and they bleed.
She also grunts, quietly, and I need to know what that means?
Also, how long does the teenage phase last- because Rocky became vicious around the first of the year. He became manic in his attacks against the cats, when put in a cage he turned it against me. He had been my buddy before this. Now he draws blood.

If you don't mind, I have a question about my 3rd pigeon too. He's an adult feral brought to me on Thanksgiving day. Leo was shot with a pellet gun in his upper chest. It healed but he can't lift the wing up on that side.
I trimmed the long wing feathers but he still trips on that wing and sometime ends up on his back. Any suggestions to help him? Two days ago I woke up to find him laying on his back. Helped him up but he was in shock. When he didn't leave his cat bed for a day and a half I gave him a heart to heart about not giving up and even though his life had changed dramatically there were still things to look forward to. I'm sure it was coincidence but he came out and ate 5 minutes later.
But my main concern is Reva. A kind person here said she might have to be put down. But- this isn't a pigeon who can't fly or walk. This is Reva. I just want to understand what she is telling me, especially with the grunting.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Does Reva only grunt when someone or something goes near her? Some of hours do that, it is a little alarm warning.

Some of our members have had severely disabled pigeons who live a long and happy life, as her owner you will know if she is in pain or unhappy because it will show in her eyes. Pigeons are much more positive and adaptable than humans.

Even I worried that it might be cruel to keep this pigeon alive when she was first rescued, but she is living with me now, has a friend, eats well, sunbathes and moves around. I am so grateful for Maria who rescued her and saw right past the physical picture presented.


As for Leo, how short are the feathers? They will have to be trimmed very carefully but short so that his toes and claws don't get caught in the feathers. That might stop him falling over bBut I think it might be the degree of paralysis that makes him unable to right himself ...and this can be very dangerous for pigeons because of the shock element. Fortunately feral pigeons can tolerate far more than something like a eurasian collared dove, which can die of shock very quickly if unable to right itself.

Feefo


----------



## atti (Nov 8, 2009)

Reva does the grunting frequently and it doesn't seem to matter whether anyone is near her. It definitely isn't the grunt warning sound. It's more of an on going low volume grunting. I've never heard it from the other pigeons.

As for Leo, he has very long wing feathers. I only cut the long ones on the bad wing. Not enough apparently. After what he went through I'm reluctant to handle him for now.

Reva. Well she's looking really bad now. Her legs sit straight out and her feet turn up. She not only doesn't have wing feathers, she actually has bald spots on her wing feathers. Her rump is also bald. She cuts herself up with her talons in the catbed. Beats herself bloody when she gets out on the floor. If I was reading this I'd say the kindest thing to do is kill her.
But I know her. And my only family are my animals. So it isn't that simple.
I'm glad you understand. Thank you, feefo.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Sorry, I forgot to include the March link!

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=30871&referrerid=560

Is it possible that Reva's grunt is respiratory?

The other sound that some pigeons make is a purr, but I have only heard it in a tame pigeon standing very close to my ear!

Cynthia


----------



## atti (Nov 8, 2009)

It's not a purr type sound.
More like, "grrr, grrr, grrr". Not a happy sound.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Is she breathing with her beak open? Can you look inside her mouth and confirm that the lining is pink rather than bluish?


----------



## atti (Nov 8, 2009)

Her mouth isn't open when she grunts. I just shone a flashlight down her throat to be safe, but it looks healthy and pink. Just got a quick shot because Rocky was pitbulling my hand.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

atti said:


> I posted about Reva before and got accused of not caring for her correctly, so I'd better explain from the getgo. She was already a month old, the owner said it was a broken leg, the avian vet agreed, they were wrong and her legs and rump are twisted. She lost her wing feathers last fall and now she beats her feet against her wings and they bleed.
> She also grunts, quietly, and I need to know what that means?
> Also, how long does the teenage phase last- because Rocky became vicious around the first of the year. He became manic in his attacks against the cats, when put in a cage he turned it against me. He had been my buddy before this. Now he draws blood.
> 
> ...


Well as far as Leo, I think you need to trim the wing feathers shorter so that he is not tripping on them. I have a rescued hen who has a bad wing that if allowed to grow, she will trip on. I don't want to remove the wing as she can flutter down from things, and can now go up a couple of feet to land on shelves a couple of feet from the floor. I just have to stay on top of it. The stress of landing on his back and not being able to right himself is really bad for him. The wing may have to be removed by a vet. It would make a huge difference in his quality of life.


----------



## pigifan (Nov 2, 2005)

I think the low grunt sound means that she is lonely and is calling out for a mate. Cock birds do it more but I have also had hens do it.


----------

